# I have a problem



## My2butterflies (Jan 17, 2015)

My toilet is turning blue from using "the works" toilet cleaner. Has anyone had this problem? It's the only cleaner that removes those awful hard water stains, but now it's turning the toilet blue! And I used it on my very yellow tub and it took all the yellow away, but now blue streaks are left behind:/ the blue is better then yellow, but I'd really like to just have a stain free bathroom. 

Help? 


~MrsE~


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Are you sure it's the Works? I thought I had the same problem. Didn't use the Works, though. Toilet seemed to be turning blue. Just the bowl. I cleaned, bleached, several times. I know; for a fact the toilet is clean. I think; it's just an inexpensive toilet; with a blueish cast.


----------



## My2butterflies (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm sure. In a few spots after scrubbing really hard the brush has scrubbed off a little bit, but not enough to be encouraging:/


~MrsE~


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Could you cut off the water and flush so the bowl is empty, then let pure bleach sit in it, then flush the bleach and scrub? I've used straight bleach to get permanent purple hair dye off my tub. But open a window or you'll gag.
As for the tub, use gloves and a sponge soaked in bleach. All I know to do. Let it sit so it has a chance to eat the color off. Fingernail polish remover might be worth a shot, too?


----------



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

If bleach doesn't work (I always try it First myself!)there is an special dye removing hand cleaner that might work if you drain the water and rub it around your bowl with a soft but firm scrubber.It's made FOR "dyes" and is called ReDuRan. Long ago I dyed fabric with procion dyes and it's the Only thing I get it off my hands with.Since then it's taken stains off floors and countertops that Nothing else would touch. The problem is my tube is OLD and they may have changed the ingredients. I need to get a back up to see if it's still as strong as my original and I was amazed it's still around and on amazon.
You could give 'orange shop soap with pumice' a try too;there are several brands.


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

I had this problem when hubby put a blue tab in the toilet - he thought blue water would look nice LOL....

It's taken a while but with regular cleaning with bleach it's finally fading out but it has taken a few weeks.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I've found that The Works toilet cleaner does stain at times for me, too. It wears off eventually, or you can use a pumice stone. I still love the way it works on iron stains, though.


----------



## My2butterflies (Jan 17, 2015)

manygoatsnmore said:


> I've found that The Works toilet cleaner does stain at times for me, too. It wears off eventually, or you can use a pumice stone. I still love the way it works on iron stains, though.



Really? Like the kind you use on feet? I'll have to try that and bleach. My husband loves those toilet tabs, but I've never had anything stain a toilet like the works does. I won't stop using it tho! Haha! I also love how well it takes out those iron stains. They are so very ugly!


----------

